
CIA Startup Funding. In-Q-Tel -- Investments - staunch
http://www.in-q-tel.com/invest/index.htm
======
dpapathanasiou
In-Q-Tel has been around for a while (at least 1999, perhaps longer), and
while they have funded interesting companies with national security
implications (I remember one of their firms was working on software to get
around firewalls that they hoped to get into places like China), have they had
any commercial successes?

